# primer for .45 ACP



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have an item on Gunbroker for .45 ACP brass with small primer holes. I thought all .45 used large pistol primers. Any ideas? thanks for the advice..:smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

oldtrojan66 said:


> I have an item on Gunbroker for .45 ACP brass with small primer holes. I thought all .45 used large pistol primers. Any ideas? thanks for the advice..:smt1099


So did I until I jambed up my Dillon 550 to beat the band! The only ones Ive run across hat used the SMALL pistol primers were WW Whitebox...BUT...not ALL use small primers...????


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Winchester N/T is a frangible ammo and uses small primers. They are used in steel plate and indoor competition. I have never test the performance difference and, I never have used small primers in the .45ACP. I would pass on them myself. :smt033


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

*small primers*

Okay, thanks for the advice. Better to have no brass than tear up a gun for the sake of saving a little money.:smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

oldtrojan66 said:


> Okay, thanks for the advice. Better to have no brass than tear up a gun for the sake of saving a little money.:smt1099


The problem with the Whitebox with the small primers...is you dont know you have them until its time to reload. When I do come across them I pitch them aside and when I get enough I'll load some "range ammo" and let them lay at the range so I can get them weeded out. They shoot perfectly good...but "gum up the works" in the reloading sequence


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

oldtrojan66 said:


> Okay, thanks for the advice. Better to have no brass than tear up a gun for the sake of saving a little money.:smt1099


I don't think you would hurt anything using that brass, it was factory (tested) ammo to begin with.

If you don't have small primers and you only have a few of the brass, then it may not be worth it. If it was me, I would still hang on to them just for kicks.


----------



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

I was reloading yesterday and ran across three Speer cases with small priners. No big deal, just put them in the "later" box...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Over the last few days I been running into a lot of Speers small primer pockets. I think it's some I got off the police firing range. :smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They might be nice to have around if you run out of large primers and have small left.
I haven't run across any but would save them if I did.

:smt1099


----------

